# Ricks live food



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

just to say how good the service is from Ricks live food ordered yesterday morning arrived today all well packed and very good quality recommend them to all lizard owners good prices too take a look Ricks Livefood



Paul


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Agree ive used them a few times and they have a good variety of foods


----------

